# sick of seeing things like this



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

daughter has lost interest 
hoomans suck!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I currently have 6 cats in the house and this morning 2 of them have been on a rampage of destruction and driven me nuts....but when I allowed them into my home, I made a commitment that I will keep to.

I didn't go out and get these cats and they arrived here sick....I knew what I was taking on. Still done my head in today though.

Unless one of my daughters or even a very close friend took a real shine to one of them, I wouldn't dream of letting them go anywhere and certainly wouldn't get rid of a cat through gumtree cos a daughter lost interest.

Just hope the poor thing manages to find a good home.

Sad thing here though, so many unwanted pets, it makes me wonder what will happen to them and if they will just get dumped somewhere.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

:crying: poor boy. I wish people wouldn't get animals for their kids UNLESS the adult is willing to care for the pet for the rest of their lives once the kid gets bored.
Hope he finds a nice home, bless him.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I do rodent rescue. Last week I took in a Syrian because 10 days into being in a new home he (a baby himself) wasn't okay for a 2yr old child who screeched a lot to handle. So the adult gave up. Um. Unreal expectations? Disposable animals? Ugh.

At least they're trying to find a new home rather than dumping.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan was one of those cats I would have been advised to walk away from (and was advised to do just that) - advertised as a Raggy x NFC, not registered and costing not a small amount of money.

I didnt even go to view Rowan, I was only going with the intention of viewing Holly (his sister) - thank everything, we fell in love with him and took him as well.

I dread to think what would have happened to him if he went to someone like the person the op has quoted.

I think he wouldnt be alive now, thats for sure


----------

